# BJJ by Elliot



## Andrew Green (Oct 19, 2006)

[SIZE=-1]"Elliott Bayev demonstrating a wide range of BJJ techniques. The first half is spider web (armbar position) and guard material taught to him by Eddie Bravo. Elliott currently trains under Mark Bocek and Sam Zakula at Kombat Fitness in Toronto."


[gv]3457385271062987705[/gv]
[/SIZE]


----------

